# any help would be great



## bradtash (Jul 25, 2008)

hi everyone.
i am studying to become a police officer.
i have 1 year before i can apply so am wanting to take up a form of martial art.
in my area i have the choice of ZDK (zen do kai) or muay thai and wing chun is 45 min away.
are any of these suitable?
i know that any help would be great but i want to learn the most affective for this kind of work, keeping in mind self defence is probably more important then striking.
any help would be great thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 25, 2008)

bradtash said:


> hi everyone.
> i am studying to become a police officer.
> i have 1 year before i can apply so am wanting to take up a form of martial art.
> in my area i have the choice of ZDK (zen do kai) or muay thai and wing chun is 45 min away.
> ...


Any martial art can be helpful in law enforcement.  The manner of training is really more important than the particular style.  You want someone who understands the difference between the idealized world of the dojo/dojang/gym and reality, and you want the training to reflect that.  

I've never seen anyone trained in Zen Do Kai, so I can't have a good opinion of it.  Wing Chun would probably take more time than you have to become really effective.  Muay Thai is a great kickboxing style, and will get you in great shape (if you train several times a week)... but it's a sport style.  It's designed around rules.  Crooks and ogres tend not to follow rules, for some reason!

I'd suggest that you focus much of your efforts over the year to developing your physical fitness in general -- both aerobic and anaerobic.  Also, look for some sort of regular work experience; almost anything has usefulness in law enforcement.  Consider an internship or ride-alongs; too many times, people go to all the trouble to get hired without really finding out what the job is about...


----------



## still learning (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello,  Look into JUDO...very hands training...more effective for your field of work....the 'GENTLE ART"

.......Aloha


----------



## Hawke (Jul 25, 2008)

JKS has given you good advice in staying in shape and your career in LE.  Hopefully other LEOs can also contribute to your inquiry.

In my limited experience some of the techniques taught to LEOs deals with bringing the suspect back alive to stand trial (submissions and joint locks).

Not sure what training is like over where you are, but in Los Angeles you have to put your own time in for effective hand to hand.  Local dojos sometimes give a discount price for LEOs and some even have seperate classes from civilians.  

Checkout these DVDs
Practical Unarmed Combat by Southnarc
Die Less Often 1 knife vs gun
Die Less Often 2 gun vs gun/knife

http://www.dogbrothers.com has them for sale.

You might want to train with resistant partners (the amount of resistence increases gradually with your skill level so you can get a better feel of the techniques).  What might look nice with a cooperative partner may look ugly with a non-compliant assailant.

Suarez International (Gabe Suarez's forum)
http://www.warriortalk.com/

Gabe Suarez is a former LEO and teaches both the military and other LEOs.

We have a sub forum here deciate to LEOs:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=216

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2008)

jks9199 said:
			
		

> Any martial art can be helpful in law enforcement. The manner of training is really more important than the particular style. You want someone who understands the difference between the idealized world of the dojo/dojang/gym and reality, and you want the training to reflect that.
> 
> I've never seen anyone trained in Zen Do Kai, so I can't have a good opinion of it. Wing Chun would probably take more time than you have to become really effective. Muay Thai is a great kickboxing style, and will get you in great shape (if you train several times a week)... but it's a sport style. It's designed around rules. Crooks and ogres tend not to follow rules, for some reason!
> 
> I'd suggest that you focus much of your efforts over the year to developing your physical fitness in general -- both aerobic and anaerobic. Also, look for some sort of regular work experience; almost anything has usefulness in law enforcement. Consider an internship or ride-alongs; too many times, people go to all the trouble to get hired without really finding out what the job is about


 





 Great post jks9199..No matter what discipline you choose you will still have to undergo the hand-to-hand training as outlined by your academy...Show the instructors that you can perform the techniques and *DON'T ARGUE WITH THEM *about you knowing a better way*...*Upon graduation then you can devote yourself to a specific art..Remember the Use Of Force Continum will be a big factor..


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2008)

bradtash said:


> in my area i have the choice of ZDK (zen do kai) or muay thai and wing chun is 45 min away.
> are any of these suitable?



I'm not a LEO, but Muay Thai is great training for learning to take and give a solid hit, and for overall aggressiveness and confidence. It'll mix well with the basic boxing you'll likely be taught by the academy.

When you can add some grappling, do it!


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

My suggestion is to train a ton of cardio , and weight train, also lots of firearms training as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

bradtash said:


> hi everyone.
> i am studying to become a police officer.
> i have 1 year before i can apply so am wanting to take up a form of martial art.
> in my area i have the choice of ZDK (zen do kai) or muay thai and wing chun is 45 min away.
> ...



First I am not an LEO

A good friend of mine trained American Zen Do Kai with Sensei Mike Campos before he became an LEO but he did not specifically train at zen do kai because he was going to be an LEO. But the training he got from Sensei Campos was pretty good and help him in his training at the academy but Sensei Campos has retired and as far as I know only teaches seminars and my friend was not too impressed by the people that took over so he left. He was always very interested in Aikido and Bagua as it would apply to being an LEO actually and he trained them both after becoming an LEO. He was not so much interested in standing up and fighting it out as he was in takedown and control.

But Muay Thai might work but some of the striking may get you sued and Wing Chun could also work but again some of the striking may get you sued or at least it might in NYS. But you do what you have to do to go home safe.


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 30, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I'm not a LEO, but Muay Thai is great training for learning to take and give a solid hit, and for overall aggressiveness and confidence. It'll mix well with the basic boxing you'll likely be taught by the academy.
> 
> When you can add some grappling, do it!



I totally agree. There's nothing quite like kickingboxing for cardio endurance. Muay Thai will definitely increase your fitness levels and your confidence in your own abilities. The training would also be very much "alive" as opposed to just "dojo techniques". However, as a police officer you will not be beating the living daylights out of people- it might be best to learn how to subdue and control an aggressor through the use of locks and holds.

I would recommend that you go and check out the schools near you. Most will allow you to observe a lesson or maybe even give you a free trial class. See which one you like the best, and what works for you personally. Any martial art will be an asset to you, so give them a try and take it from there.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the best thing to do would be to visit the schools, observe the classes, and ask questions. I know of some schools who have classes specifically for LEOs, and one that is even owned by a LEO, so I'd ask around and see if there are any schools like that. Do you know any police officers who have taken civilian martial arts classes? They may be able to recommend a school/style as well.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 20, 2008)

Depending on who is teaching, The Wing Chun school you mentioned should have lessons geared specifically towards Law Enforcement...do some homework.Hope this helps.


----------

